# Custom JBL 2397 Smith horn clones



## Wardsweb

Some 1" African bubinga being machined into custom horns. The holes you see are where the bolts go through to hold the CNC billet aluminum vanes.


----------



## Wardsweb

Here is a finished set with the custom CNC billet vanes. The wood is just as it was coming off the CNC. It has not been sanded yet. It will only get better.


----------



## Wardsweb

Here is how they go together. They will actually bolt together with inserts in the top half of the horn for the bolts to thread into.


----------



## Wardsweb

A couple pics in daylight


----------



## BrianAbington

wow...those are gorgeous.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Fantastic job! I love bubinga, and the aluminum vanes make a really nice contrast with the wood.


----------



## Wardsweb

Here is a picture with the custom stands and the JBL 2405 faced in the same wood.


----------



## Wardsweb

A wider shot of the system showing both speakers


----------



## robbo266317

They really look a treat. I am jealous.


----------



## Wardsweb

robbo266317 said:


> They really look a treat. I am jealous.


Thanks, I think of this as functional art.


----------



## Savjac

Indeed Luther. Brilliant and Beautiful.


----------



## ALMFamily

I think I have now seen pictures of three different set-ups in your home! How many different systems do you have at the moment?

And, the finish on those stands / speakers is simply GORGEOUS.


----------



## Wardsweb

ALMFamily said:


> I think I have now seen pictures of three different set-ups in your home! How many different systems do you have at the moment?
> 
> And, the finish on those stands / speakers is simply GORGEOUS.


I presently have four 2-channel rigs set up and my home theater. You may see pictures in the two channel gallery thread:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/two-channel-audio/50460-2-channel-picture-gallery-4.html

and the home theater evolution here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ms-only/27527-wardswebs-den-home-theater.html


----------



## ALMFamily

Four amazing set-ups! And, may I say, you are one lucky man to have a wife who allows you to truly embrace your passion! :bigsmile:


----------



## Wardsweb

ALMFamily said:


> Four amazing set-ups! And, may I say, you are one lucky man to have a wife who allows you to truly embrace your passion! :bigsmile:


Yes, my wife is truly special and I'm the better for it. Now don't get me wrong, she gets her bling.


----------



## HeartFixr

Your 3 way horn speaker is beautiful, almost beyond comprehension. 
It has me thinking about my Altec model 19's and wondering what could be done with them. The 811B horn is smaller than your 511B that you used and would allow a narrower cabinet. Any thoughts and how did you calculate the cabinet size for the JBL 2235H? What would you do?
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Wardsweb

HeartFixr said:


> Your 3 way horn speaker is beautiful, almost beyond comprehension.
> It has me thinking about my Altec model 19's and wondering what could be done with them. The 811B horn is smaller than your 511B that you used and would allow a narrower cabinet. Any thoughts and how did you calculate the cabinet size for the JBL 2235H? What would you do?
> Merry Christmas.


The horns are stand alone so all you need to account for is the bass cabinet. Here is a pic of another setup using a smaller bass cabinet.


----------



## vann_d

I'm extremely impressed with the finish of these speakers. You have some serious talent. They are awesome!


----------



## Wardsweb

vann_d said:


> I'm extremely impressed with the finish of these speakers. You have some serious talent. They are awesome!


The horns on the the JBL C50 cabinets I built. The picture just before your post, was another gentleman. I posted to show in answer to the previous question on cabinet design with a smaller bass cabinet. 

My other horn speakers are in my main system. You may follow that thread here:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/27525-custom-3-way-horn.html


----------



## vann_d

Wow, those are pretty amazing too! I'm going to be building some 4pi speakers in the next month. I wish I could do something fantastic like you have done with your horns. My finish skills are poor so I'm building mine into the wall.


----------



## phazor

Beautiful! What is the crossover you used?


----------



## Wardsweb

These use custom crossovers I built.


----------



## NBPk402

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## ALMFamily

One of the things I love most about our newsletter - I go back through DIY builds that are no longer really active and link them so people can see some of the truly wonderful projects - like these beautys from Luther.


----------



## Wardsweb

ALMFamily said:


> One of the things I love most about our newsletter - I go back through DIY builds that are no longer really active and link them so people can see some of the truly wonderful projects - like these beautys from Luther.


Thanks, I was pleasantly surprised to see some of my items in the newsletter.


----------

